# HGH questions from a newbie



## chiich__ (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey Guys,

Hope you are all well,

Looking at obtaining some HGH not for anything apart from helping me relieve pain from my back diseases and strengthen my bones/ligaments.

Was just wondering if anyone can help me out with dosage and a reputable supplier.

Sorry if it been posted before


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2021)

chiich__ said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope you are all well,
> 
> ...


No sir, we can not. Unfortunately this is not a source board.


----------

